# Harry Potter Question: Is Dumbledore Gay?



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 11, 2012)

Im not trying to be prejudice against gay people, but as a harry potter fan I need to know. I already know what j.k. Rowling said, but is Dumbledore rlly gay? I can't tell. At the beginning of the sixth movie he even picks up a magazine like Cosmo Politan or Maxim.


----------



## emigre (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes, yes he is. He was once went on few dates with my Uncle Mike.


----------



## AlanJohn (Feb 11, 2012)

I've never made such a huge facepalm in my life.


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

*┐('～`；)┌*


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2012)

Alan John said:


> I've never made such a huge facepalm in my life.



I shall aid you in your construction of that facepalm.


----------



## Veho (Feb 11, 2012)

shlong said:


> *┐('～`；)┌*











Srsly u guise, I need to know, all my slash fanfics hinge on that fact.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh one more thing: if u believe he is gay, plz provide evidence from the books or movies.


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

I maintain my previous answer.


----------



## jing90 (Feb 11, 2012)

can't tell if trolling or not...
anyway


Spoiler



In 2007, J.K. Rowling revealed that Dumbledore is homosexual, and harboured romantic feelings for Gellert Grindelwald. No comment was made upon Grindelwald's sexuality or whether Grindelwald returned his feelings, so the status of the relationship is unknown. Rowling also commented that "this added to Dumbledore's horror when Grindelwald showed himself to be what he was." This love was caused by Dumbledore meeting someone "as brilliant as he was." Only the subtlest of hints can be found in Deathly Hallows relating to this. Reportedly the earliest indication of Dumbledore's orientation came when Rowling vetoed a line of dialogue in one of the recent film scripts that would have referenced a romantic involvement with a woman. Rowling explains this further by elaborating on the motivations behind Dumbledore's flirtation with the idea of wizard domination of Muggles: "He lost his moral compass completely when he fell in love and I think subsequently became very mistrustful of his own judgement in those matters so became quite asexual. He led a celibate and a bookish life."


from here


----------



## jan777 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dumbledore was inlove with Grindelwald. This made him blindly believe in Grindelwald's belief that wizards should dominate over muggles.
Ever since they went downhill, Dumbledore became mistrusting of himself.
And this is juust speculation on my side, but that's probably one of the reasons Dumbledore doesnt want to be trusted with power.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 11, 2012)

JK said he was gay, so he was. No argument.



NeoSupaMario said:


> Oh one more thing: if u believe he is gay, plz provide evidence from the books or movies.



Why would you need evidence from the books or movies? The author of those books told everyone.



Why on earth does a fictional characters sexuality matter at all?


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Feb 11, 2012)

Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.


----------



## mameks (Feb 11, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.


You should just follow your heart and tell him how you fe--owaithe'sdead


----------



## jan777 (Feb 11, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.



That thing you're saying from the 6th movie prolly was just Dumbledor'es connection with the muggle world being reinforced or something.


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

shlong said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.
> ...



Aw too soon Shlong.
Too soon.


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 12, 2012)

Dumbledore = Flaming Homosexual
No problems?
Good, it's not as if he was sleeping with Harry... Or was it.


----------



## DJPlace (Feb 12, 2012)

and i'm going shoot myself in the ass for looking at this topic...


----------



## Zerosuit connor (Feb 12, 2012)

DJPlace said:


> and i'm going shoot myself in the ass for looking at this topic...


SO that when you go to hogwarts you don't get raped?
Big news! Dudley is obese.


----------



## Snailface (Feb 12, 2012)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.


I think this rumor gets perpetuated because people confuse Dumbledore with Gandalf, who is gay (irl anywho).


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 12, 2012)

Snailface said:


> NeoSupaMario said:
> 
> 
> > Ik but I got a mixed message from the sixth movie. And its cuz I'm just confused bout Dumbledore now.
> ...



I'm pretty sure they're the same guy. After LOTR, Gandalf went to run Hogwartz under a different name.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes he's gay.
Thread closed before any more people make a mockery of it.


----------

